# I quit!



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

LOL, he looks very pleased with himself.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

Give him to me and I'll be happy to hose and groom him. 

Handsome boy.


----------



## Luv equins (Oct 10, 2014)

Don't stall and don't blanket


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Got that t-shirt.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Luv equins said:


> Don't stall and don't blanket


Why not? It's a personal choice to do either.

OP, I feel your pain. My gelding is a muddy, stinky mess right now, too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Why not? It's a personal choice to do either.
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Don't encourage that one. Read the vaccine thread & see for yourself if you want to see something so crazy it's funny.


----------



## Thoroughbredlover33 (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes, he was rather pleased with himself. When I got him out of the pasture, he pranced inside with his tail in the air. As for stalling, there's a reason I stall my horse at night, and it is because around here there are coyotes everywhere, and the winters are absolutely brutal. I had a very light blanket on him in hopes of keeping him from getting wet, because right now it's oh, maybe 5 degrees.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

He is saying" look ma no blanket " and I am a horse of a different color


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Thoroughbredlover33 said:


> Yes, he was rather pleased with himself. When I got him out of the pasture, he pranced inside with his tail in the air. As for stalling, there's a reason I stall my horse at night, and it is because around here there are coyotes everywhere, and the winters are absolutely brutal. I had a very light blanket on him in hopes of keeping him from getting wet, because right now it's oh, maybe 5 degrees.


Thoroughbredlover, you don't have to defend your decisions for your horse to anyone, let alone some random person on the internet.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Luv equins said:


> Don't stall and don't blanket


 There's nothing wrong with stalling and blanketing. They both have advantages and I real horseman/woman would see that.



Thoroughbredlover33 said:


> I left the barn last night with a clean, beautiful grey horse in a nice, well-fitted blanket... I came today to see this. I have yet to figure out just where the blanket is! How he managed to get the blanket off is beyond me, but it's clear he had fun once he did get it off. He smelled awful, as you can tell by the way I'm trying to hold him while standing away from him. It sure was an adventure to clean this off of him!


 He wanted to be greyer! Need to find some grey food coloring, maybe that'll make him happer. :lol:


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

Eek, guess I have that to look forward to this winter! Going to try going blanket-less this winter with my two horses as our winters in the north of NZ don't really require them for healthy horses anyway. My paint geldings coat is 95% white so he is going to look a sight!


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

"TADA! LOOK WHAT I DI-...why you looks mad? you were gonna take the blanket off anyway....oh the mud...yeah okay well what happened there was, I got a little bit on and I tried to get it off and....oops"


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Samstead said:


> "TADA! LOOK WHAT I DI-...why you looks mad? you were gonna take the blanket off anyway....oh the mud...yeah okay well what happened there was, I got a little bit on and I tried to get it off and....oops"


This seriously just made me snort! :lol:


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Samstead said:


> "TADA! LOOK WHAT I DI-...why you looks mad? you were gonna take the blanket off anyway....oh the mud...yeah okay well what happened there was, I got a little bit on and I tried to get it off and....oops"


:rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Boy, does he look pleased with himself! :lol:

Don't think you're going to find that blanket...pretty sure he buried it judging by his expression. :wink:


----------



## Dustyisace (Dec 11, 2014)

Haha. I feel your pain, my horse did that right before a show first. He looks like he's had a ball. He's saying 'Haha, I win!'


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I swear greys KNOW they have poor camouflage and just try to get as muddy as possible to blend in better!

Reminds me of my old TB (in my avatar pic) when we went to fox hunt. I got up early and braided him, spot bathed him, and was leading him to the trailer to haul to the club. He just dropped and rolled in the biggest puddle. I was so ashamed, but it was hilarious!


----------



## Thoroughbredlover33 (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm still scratching my head wondering just where that blanket went. I spent nearly an hour looking all over the pasture and didn't even find a buckle, strap, or any pieces of cloth from the blanket. There's $200 out the window!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Thoroughbredlover33 said:


> I'm still scratching my head wondering just where that blanket went. I spent nearly an hour looking all over the pasture and didn't even find a buckle, strap, or any pieces of cloth from the blanket. There's $200 out the window!


That's weird.
HEY! Maybe Luv Equins took it.:wink:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Pretty sure he buried the blanket, he looks like the type.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Pretty sure he buried the blanket, he looks like the type.


Yes, he does but I think the ground is frozen where he lives. That only leaves one conclusion


----------



## Sugar (Jan 30, 2015)

Too funny. I love his face!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

LoL! SO funny (but sorry about your lost blanket). I love that he's got that "look! I'm a purty show horse" stance and is absolutely filthy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I've owned horses who I gave up blanketting for this exact reason. Some of them are sneaky, flexible ******s and can get those things off without a single rip or broken buckle.

How?

I really just want to know HOW.


----------



## Sugar (Jan 30, 2015)

alexischristina said:


> I've owned horses who I gave up blanketting for this exact reason. Some of them are sneaky, flexible ******s and can get those things off without a single rip or broken buckle.
> 
> How?
> 
> I really just want to know HOW.


I think my mare would like to know how! :lol: She likes her fly sheet(smart girl! :wink, but she can't reconcile that I blanket her against the heavy rains here, and gets pouty about that. I bet she would forfeit an entire week of cookies, to learn how to wriggle out of her turnout blanket!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I love that he looks like he is posing for the camera with a smile on his face like Lookie what I did mom.. now let's see you find my blanket..LOL


----------



## Thoroughbredlover33 (Mar 19, 2014)

I just... I don't know how this happened, or where it went. The ground is completely frozen except for a like 10 x 10 spot in the field right by the gate where the horses go the most. I'm amazed that he managed to get it off, let alone do a disappearing act with it.


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

"Sorry I couldn't cover every single square inch of me, Mom, but this was the best I could manage,,,you like? eh?" "Blanket.....what blanket?"

Fay


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*wriggle out of blanket.*

tricky did that lol i burst out laughing well he got 2 baths in 2 days.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I reckon some jealous horse stole it!!!
Actually stealing the blankets/rugs off horses backs is common practice in the UK - good market for them


----------



## Sugar (Jan 30, 2015)

jaydee said:


> I reckon some jealous horse stole it!!!
> Actually stealing the blankets/rugs off horses backs is common practice in the UK - good market for them


I would defile my blanket! I have zero issue painting something totally obvious and huge all over my blanket. Steal that.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

What about dying him brown during mud season? Doesn't really solve the Mystery of the Vanishing Blanket, but...


----------



## Light (Mar 4, 2012)

I am sorry and feel your pain. My beautiful white horse refuses to be anything but filthy. I have tried and now I have given up as well. Where she used to be immaculate (kind of neurotic with the clean thing) now she just gets ridden with shavings in her tail, dirt all over her, mud in her main and a smile on her face. I am considering getting some denim short overalls and a piece of straw to chew on so we will be matched. Who knows, maybe I will chose to ride in some heeled old white dirty sneakers. Nothing wrong with overalls but it is frowned upon for dressage. The attitude I have now is that if she wants to embarrass me, I will embarrass her even more. Wonder where I can get a horse sized diaper? Hmmm.

But really, give up, cover her in saran wrap to protect your tack. Make sure she doesn't get so much mud and stuff on her that you can't find her. Mine does that sometimes. Horse nature camouflage. Your horse is beautiful by the way.


----------



## Light (Mar 4, 2012)

As for the blanket you just need to tell the barn gossip or equivalent that you are concerned because you just got the fungal culture results back from the vet and it is something they have never seen before but also highly contagious to people as well!!! No more details than that. You wont get your blanket back but it might prevent someone from sleeping at night.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> This seriously just made me snort! :lol:


Me too!


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

I have a grey mare and a 50% white paint gelding. I only blanket when it's in the single digits AND rainy AND windy so they don't mind having them then. This is what happens when I don't!


----------



## Light (Mar 4, 2012)

Has anyone ever tried to just pour a bunch of whitening shampoo on them before you leave the barn and just see what happens when you get there the next day. That is of course if it is raining. Other thing might be horse dreadlocks. I think a trend could start. Kind of like a puli dog.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Hahaha, this thread makes me laugh! I only blanket my horse when it starts to rain really heavy which generally happens when we have tropical cyclones or at night with a mesh rug because we get loads of bugs that bite.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Funny thing is that our browns, bays and chestnuts are probably just as dirty but they aren't nearly as proud about it!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I had to laugh too!

I had just turned two horses out, one was a youngster the other a wise old man that had competed and completed five Badminton Horse Trials. 

They had neck hoods on too.

I walked past their field and the old horse was stark naked. I honestly thought I must have forgotten to do up the chest strap. I went out and picked up the rug or find all the straps still fastened, the stitching on the leg straps were stretched but somehow the youngster had managed to undress the old man. 

I would have loved to see how!


----------



## TamandNickP (Mar 14, 2015)

LOL! Horses are such brats, aren't they? He sure looks happy! Maybe the blanket is up in a tree? Probably got mad at it and kicked it out of the field. Ahhhh...the pleasures of owning grey horses. I miss mine. She's in heaven now. Sweet, sweet mare. Love him anyway. He's cute.


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

I feel your pain. I didn't want a sorrel because they get dirty so easily - soooooooooooo I got a palomino - don't even ask. LOL I don't mind TOOO much having her covered with mud when i want to ride, but she must lie down with her feet under her belly, because she always has huge 'mud boogers" right where the cinch goes that arfe IMPOSSIBLe to get off without washing. AGGGHHH! By the time I get her clean, I'm too darn tired to ride!


----------



## skiafoxmorgan (Mar 5, 2014)

My sweet lady earned the nickname "the Teflon Princess." She is, when it is at all possible, the tidiest horse I've ever known. At the boarding barns we were at, where there is pasture, I'd watch her tiptoe through the mud and nose across the field, searching for the driest, least muddy patch possible. Then she'd roll. Now that I keep her at home, and there isn't any grazing area, I'm watching her TRY to find the dry, clean place to lay down or roll, but there isn't much to choose from. sigh. I will likely be seeing a much dirtier princess in the coming days.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

those are funny. My light colored horses get dirtier, plus it shows easier.


----------



## Thoroughbredlover33 (Mar 19, 2014)

Well, I found the blanket... Outside of the fence. OUTSIDE. HOW? It has not a single broken buckle, but it is covered in filth and has burs stuck to it. I'm beginning to think my old man is a contortionist!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I have have the same problem with my thoroughbred:


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

Thoroughbredlover33 said:


> Well, I found the blanket... Outside of the fence. OUTSIDE. HOW? It has not a single broken buckle, but it is covered in filth and has burs stuck to it. *I'm beginning to think my old man is a contortionist!*


"You got out of that blanket, you can certainly trot a 20 meter circle. Not flexible enough my ..."


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Thoroughbredlover33 said:


> Well, I found the blanket... Outside of the fence. OUTSIDE. HOW? It has not a single broken buckle, but it is covered in filth and has burs stuck to it. I'm beginning to think my old man is a contortionist!


Well, he had no eggs to hide, so he hid the blanket to surprise you for Easter


----------



## hamptonsgringa (Mar 23, 2015)

Haha ... remind me of my golden retriever ... I think rolling in the mud makes them high ...


----------



## Universicorn (Mar 31, 2015)

I feel like they try harder to make themselves filthy when you actually want them clean hahahaha!


----------



## KrysPel (Apr 3, 2015)

Haha! He looks so proud of himself! I bet you were so done!


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Thoroughbredlover33 said:


> I'm still scratching my head wondering just where that blanket went. I spent nearly an hour looking all over the pasture and didn't even find a buckle, strap, or any pieces of cloth from the blanket. There's $200 out the window!


How close are you to roads and others - I had a rug stolen of a horse while he was out in the paddock - poor boy was one of the few that really needed is rug.

I had a chestnut with a similar sense of humour as yours has - he had an awful racing name so I renamed him The Mudlark - he was one of the dirtiest horses I've ever owned. My Clydesdale mare on the other hand never has a hair out of place a real lady!


----------



## Thoroughbredlover33 (Mar 19, 2014)

Our pasture fence is literally no more than 5 feet from the road. So, it's like RIGHT THERE. We've had someone come into the pasture and steal a water trough in the middle of the night.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Could have been stolen then.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Chasin Ponies said:


> Funny thing is that our browns, bays and chestnuts are probably just as dirty but they aren't nearly as proud about it!



Oh goodness you haven't met Whiskey then yet. Old man turns himself from a beautiful red-chestnuty color to dirt colored and looks so pleased with himself after he rolls around RIGHT AFTER I BRUSH HIM. Comes up to me prancing afterwards and turns around to make sure I watch it. He turns his purple blanket brown.


----------



## Luv equins (Oct 10, 2014)

natisha said:


> That's weird.
> HEY! Maybe Luv Equins took it.:wink:


:rofl:


----------

